# Find A Fit



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

I see like a dozen threads about bike fit... Here is a simple enough thing to use for it.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO

Many people already know this. I even posted it before on a post. For those of you who are looking for a frame size you should try this out. 
It is a fit calculator which finds exactly what frame is good for your body. You take measurements plug them in and it gives you the ranges for fits that are best for you.
If you are buying a bike you need a good fit. It does not matter if the bike is $500 or $5000 if you have the wrong fit it will not be a good ride.

Use it, it works. 
Though I suggest if you are a first time bike buyer that you also compare at bike shops too. Some online bikes are great deals, and BikesDirect has some decent stuff if you know what you are looking for. But still, first time buyers may need the help of someone experienced.


----------



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

MKGcentury said:


> I see like a dozen threads about bike fit... Here is a simple enough thing to use for it.
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO
> 
> ...



Confused about the options once you did it?
If you didn't know... Competitive fit for a more areo and aggressive position as you are almost at a flat back with it (not recomended for beginners who should begin riding with a more comfort oriented mindset). The Eddy Merckx fit (which I use) is not a flat back areo position but it is comfortable and it was used by the greatest of all time. It suits me fine even in five or six hours in the saddle. And the French Fit is more easy upright comfortable position. The fit makes a huge difference in the feel of the ride probaly more than anything else (weight, wheels, frame, ect). So dont go buying a bike without making sure you know what you are looking for.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Bike direct CF bikes geometry:

Immortal: Most Aggressive 
Le Champion CF: Middle of the road .... Headtube on 54 cm bike is 13cm
Century: Most upright.... Headtube on a 53 cm bike is 14.5 cm 

Most of the conventional geometry BD.com AL bikes have more aggressive geometry with a shorter head tube.


----------

